# Credit for "Hand Dominance"



## MMadrigal (Jun 7, 2012)

Is pt's hand dominance a credit under Social Hx?  Thanks so much, Mary


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 7, 2012)

MMadrigal said:


> Is pt's hand dominance a credit under Social Hx?  Thanks so much, Mary



Like whether they're right or left-handed? That seems like a random factoid - like what their favorite color is, or which side of the bed they sleep on - I'm not a doctor, but I fail to see the clinical relevance in knowing that, unless they have a problem that pertains directly to using their hands. Even if that is the case, it would be hard to assign any particular history component to that. It's definitely not social history; most people don't decide which hand will be dominant. It might factor into HPI context, or the MDM, but without seeing it in the note, it's hard to say. Sorry I wasn't more help.


----------



## MMadrigal (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you Brandi, you've been a great help.   We came across this in an EHR template, and I was not sure how to put a bullet on it.   I appreciate your responce.  Mary


----------

